# CPU reading L2 cache

## optix0

Hi everyone,

I recently installed Gentoo with the latest kernel 2.4-20 on a laptop.  My cpu information is not reading the L2 cache corretly.  it's only reading it as 32kb instead of 512kb.  Can anyone help me fix this problem.

Thanks

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 11

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU      1133MHz

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 1133.198

cache size      : 32 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse

bogomips        : 2254.43

----------

## marshall_j

I'd say that it's reporting the L1 cache size which is 32KB for P3's

----------

## optix0

I think that could be possible if you count the CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K = 32KB

Would there be anyreason why it does not show how many L2 cache.  I have installed previous kernel 2.4.18-3 for redhat and it shows up with Cache 512KB.   

Thanks for the fast reply.

Detected 1133.199 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 2254.43 BogoMIPS

Memory: 494904k/507840k available (2424k kernel code, 10372k reserved, -2964k da

ta, 164k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Proc Config support by ptb@it.uc3m.es

proc config counted 2108 bytes in names

proc config counted 240 bytes in value handles

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

----------

